# lone dove.??



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been given 5 doves, they came three in one big cage and two in a smaller cage...she thinks the two are male...the other three are male paired with a hen and an extra hen in there with them....I was thinking of pairing the extra hen with one of the two males...so that leaves a lone male

question, can a dove be happy as a lone pet if it were kept in the same bird room with budgies, the budgies have a large cage and are let out to fly, could he get or they get along or would the budgies attach the dove. could he be happy just looking at he budgies from his own cage?...I ask because I would want to find this extra one a home. or should I stongly suggest they find him a mate. The two males in the smaller cage have not fought so it is kind of confusing as I heard two males would fight, they don't court or act "pair-ish" so I think they are two males, I thought having two pair would be better in the long run, but I don't want to have a lonsome dove either, any help and opinions are welcomed, also the extra hen with the pair, it seems she wants attention from the male, but she is left out of the loop so thought a mate of her own would be better...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you need yet another Dove.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> I think you need yet another Dove.


I think your right...the extra "dude" would need a hen....just did'nt know if it's ok to have a single as a pet....I know some members here have single pigeons just did'nt know if it could be the same for dovies


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

My doves live for love, and it just doesn't matter who they are getting the love from. I think evening up the dove numbers is more important than making sure they are the right gender.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

philodice said:


> My doves live for love, and it just doesn't matter who they are getting the love from. I think evening up the dove numbers is more important than making sure they are the right gender.


Thanks...I think they are happy just as long as they have a partner..the two males get along just fine...should I even care about putting in a mate with the extra hen in with the pair? or just leave it as is....


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

If they seem content with the current circumstances, I would not upset the apple cart just to create the coupling *we* think should work. Many of us have had situations where unlikely couples find their own brand of happiness...and that goes for people as well as doves!

If, however, someone is getting picked on, you need to move them around to find a combination that works. I might even be tempted to put them all in one cage and see if nature sorts it out for you. Right now I have a pair of some gender dove in one cage because they were being victimized in the aviary and while they do not mate, they seem to be quite content to be friends...bonded in their own unique way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

*update on 5 adopted doves.*

well the two "boys" that were in one cage together layed 4 eggs...so I have 4 hens and one cock....I now have a nice little trio in one cage and 2 hens in another....whoo...so all is well in doveland


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> well the two "boys" that were in one cage together layed 4 eggs...


Don't know what to think about those "boys" that lay eggs.........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad that your dove situation is working out so well! 

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Don't know what to think about those "boys" that lay eggs.........


they were given to me as males...that just was a sarcastic "boys"....


----------

